# Cloudive - Choopa Network - 2GB RAM - 15GB SSD KVM VPS $7/month



## serverian (Aug 15, 2013)

*[About Cloudive]*

 

Cloudive is founded in 2012 by 4 nutcases who are obsessed with infiniband and high availability clusters. Till then, we offer cloud VPS services at very cheap rates.

 

*[Plan Details]*

 

2 vCPU (Westmere X5650)

2GB RAM

15GB SSD Space

1000GB Bandwidth

1Gbps Port

1 x IPv4

KVM/Custom Panel

New Jersey

Choopa DC (ColoCrossing)

$7/month

[Order Now]

 

*[Network Tests]*

 


Location: Piscataway, NJ (Choopa - ColoCrossing)

Test IP: 192.3.25.3

Test File: http://192.3.25.3/1000MB.test

 

*[AUP & TOS tl;dr]*

 

Anything is allowed except Public Proxies, TOR, Torrents, Email Marketing, Camfrog, Digital Currency Mining

 

*Note that this plan is not cloud. They are basically on a single hypervisor with storage.*


----------



## serverian (Aug 15, 2013)

You can be seated in Chicago (Dupont Fabros - ColoCrossing) as well, but that needs a ticket!


----------

